

Erlang: An introduction to gen_server by creating a banking system - mitchellh
http://spawnlink.com/articles/an-introduction-to-gen_server-erlybank/

======
zandorg
We had the bank account example so many times at University that I started to
question that if they let any of us design a banking system, we'd just install
a backdoor.

~~~
mitchellh
Haha really? And I thought I was being unique, not doing a blog! Darn! Hah.

------
jmtulloss
I like the exercise for the reader. It's rare that a blog post is actually
trying to teach me to the extent that it would ask me to participate.

